# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  TUI Cruises - Mein Schiff

## AegeanIslands

H *ΤUI Cruises* εγινε το νεο brand στη βιομηχανια της Κρουαζιερας.
Το πρωτο της πλοιο δεν ειναι αλλο απο το το πρωην _GALAXY_ Celebrity Cruises.
Το πλοιο επειτα απο διαγωνισμο που εγινε μεσο ενος Γερμανικου περιοδικου και ελαβαν συμμετοχη 11.000 ανθρωποι στελνοντας 30.000 προτασεις,κατελειξαν στο *MEIN SCHIFF* που ηταν απο τα πιο δημοφιλη.
Το MEIN SCHIFF θα "βαπτισθει" απο την Γερμανιδα τηλεπερσονα Ina Muller στις 15 Μαιου.Η TUI παρελαβε το πλοιο στο Puerto Rico στις 16 Μαρτιου και σημερα αφικνυεται στο Bremerhaven /Lloyds Werft για ριζικη ανακαινιση.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε η ναυπήγηση του Mein Schiff 5*

----------


## SteliosK

Έχει ξεκινήσει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την καθέλκυση του Mein Schiff 4 όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*

----------


## mastrokostas

Εταιρία που δραστηριοποιείτε στην Γερμανική αγορά , και την τελευταία τετραετία αναπτύσσετε με ραγδαίους ρυθμούς !!!

----------


## nektarios15

Να σημειώσουμε ότι έχουμε την μεγάλη τιμή να είναι Πλοίαρχος στο Mein Schiff 3 o Cpt Δημήτρης Παπατσάτσης, μέλος της ομάδας μας!

----------


## Xaros

ε........... ναι μεγάλος μανουβραδορος

----------


## manolisfissas

> Έχει ξεκινήσει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την καθέλκυση του Mein Schiff 4 όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*


Πολύ σωστά φίλε μου όπου ήδη το πλοίο έχει καθελκηστή στης 8 Μαϊου.

----------


## nerohitis

2 av.jpg2 av1.jpg
Αυγουστος 2016

----------


## tripontikas

IMG_20170613_191408.jpgIMG_20170613_191738.jpgIMG_20170613_191818.jpgIMG_20170613_192043.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

IMG_20170613_191639.jpgIMG_20170613_192022.jpgIMG_20170613_192211.jpgIMG_20170613_192227.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

IMG_20170613_195358.jpgIMG_20170627_191157.jpgIMG_20170627_191203.jpgIMG_20170627_191212.jpg

----------

